# Tarpon by the hundreds!



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

hate to ask, but off what region?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would take a wild guess and say Miami?


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

We were in the Keys, Oceanside. Back Country was too crowded with guides.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> We were in the Keys, Oceanside. Back Country was too crowded with guides.


yeah, those damn guides. They were probably fishing the bay side because that's where the schools were that would eat...


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Tarpooryn by the hundreds!*

Actually we spent several hours back there and saw one eater. Apparently some of these folks have read the Bill Schaadt story. Word is there are some guys sleeping all night on their skiffs to keep their position at several of the local hot spots. I'm not that into combative fishing so I'll find new spots. Seriously whether they eat or not seeing that many fish made my day! Having had success a week ago oceanside I'm fine with the shots I was getting. Hey it's all about the experience. Of course if anybody camping out needs a break to go shower and eat a hot meal then let me know and I'll hold your spot till you return


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, I was just messin' with ya. It's definitely a huge rush to see so many tarpon at once and put a fly in front of them, strike or no strike.

Also, you're doing the right thing staying out of the way of the heavy traffic areas unless you really know the etiquette out there. This is the time when many of those guides make the lion's share of their annual income, so right or wrong, tempers can flare if you aren't following the unwritten rules.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

It's true, as I was fishing with a retired guide. Just for yuks the spot we saw all those fish was my spot! I have put in some time fishing the same spots on both incoming and outgoing to see how the patterns run, if any. Last weekend I fished a spot where guides were coming and going, I stayed put and was into fish on BOTH tides! It really takes time and patience learning a fishery well.


----------

